# Xfire...



## Mana Dragon (Oct 12, 2004)

Why ask about xfire on techsupportforum? Well because I can't even load their webpage! It's pretty odd, I hope someone has an answer . . .

I can't access xfire.com 

*****Xfire has a tool you can download where you can instant message people while you're in your game. It's also used to see what games you commonly play and if you're inside that game or not.*****


Anyway, I've turned off my firewall, (turned it back on), used I.E. over FireFox, and still can't access xfire.com

A friend sent me the installer and I install the program successfully and try to log on with my old name and password. It performs a "DNS Lookup" and then disconnects and reconnects . . . (This is within the program window)

Then I try to Retrieve my password or Re-Register and it tries to load Xfire pages, which it can't.



So somehow I can't do anything.... *Xfire-wise*. I reformatted my computer in early December and haven't touched Xfire until today. Does anyone have any idea or suggestions? I haven't used Xfire in (according to a friend) 163 days. :4-dontkno


(I put this topic in the Gaming PC since XFire is a gaming instant messaging program, I figured I'd post it here.)


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

Does it matter how you are linked to it?

http://www.xfire.com/xf/modules.php?name=Forums

When was the last time you tried accessing it?

Edit: if you wish I can post this on the xfire forums and see if anyone there has experienced the same issue.


----------



## Mana Dragon (Oct 12, 2004)

I'd really appreciate that if you could, that page just gives me a "Server Not Found" page, but it works for everyone else, it's on my side somehow.

I haven't access Xfire's sites or it's tool in . . . apparently about a half a year. 

The site itself isn't blocked I don't believe, especially because I reformatted about a month ago.


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

I shall post this on the Xfire forums.

Edit: Here is the link:

http://www.xfire.com/xf/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=167049


----------



## Mana Dragon (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks for going through the trouble to go on another forum to ask the question.

The link gives me a "Server Not Found" but if I get access to another computer, I can review some of their replies later on . . .


----------



## supermep (Dec 30, 2007)

I will also post the solution/attempts to solve it from their support.

Edit:

Try this.

Click Start>Run> type "cmd"

Then once that is open type ping xfire.com

Post here what happens.


----------



## Mana Dragon (Oct 12, 2004)

In that DOS window, I typed in:




> ping xfire.com



It took a good 20 seconds and it said:



> Ping request could not find host xfire.com. Please check the name and try again.



I don't really know what that means :4-dontkno


*edit*

-Sorry, I haven't been able to access a different computer as of late.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Try Start>Run>Cmd.
Then enter *nslookup www.xfire.com*
It should report 206.220.42.156 (That's what i get anyway).

If it doesn't pick that up then either your ISP is blocking it or (if you have one)your router is. You said you turned your firewall of so it shouldn't be that.
Do you have any other AV/Firewall software that might be blocking Xfire?


----------



## Mana Dragon (Oct 12, 2004)

Well I didn't get that, I got this:

http://www.knightsofmana.com/Misc/xfirecomfail.JPG


When I reformatted, Windows XP prompts you that you need virus protection. That little pop up window always annoys me so I usually get the fastest and easiest download software - _AVG Free Edition_.

But as far as I can see, and I'm also told from someone else, that it doesn't seem to block particular websites, it just stops searches for viruses.

When I turned off my Firewall, I went to Control Panel>Windows Firewall. There's an On and Off setting, so I turned it off. I'm pretty sure it's that simple, I hope :upset: I went to the Exceptions tab as well and Browsed for Xfire. A friend said to uncheck it, but I think he meant Check it, because that's what Exceptions to the Windows Firewall should mean, right? Either way, I browsed Xfire and *checked it,* tried Xfire, *Unchecked it,* tried Xfire. Xfire still says it cannot connect. 

The loop that Xfire stays in (The Program) says:



> DNS Lookup . . .
> Time out in 51...50...49...





> Error:your DNS server was unable to resolve a required host name.
> 
> Reconnecting in 1 minute and 46 seconds


Or click the image below: :grin:

http://www.knightsofmana.com/Misc/thexfire.JPG


----------



## Mana Dragon (Oct 12, 2004)

My roommate went on my computer and did alot of technical stuff... went through the router on my side of the computer . . . and . . . well . . . 

It was pretty far out stuff but we even switched the ports on the router and it still didn't work.


Not trying to double post but I was wondering if you had any aces left up those sleeves. I wish the internet supplied punching bags or something. :upset:

We can consider this resolved if you guys are out of ideas. I keep digging and can't find other people with a similar problem, or at least I can't find the right way to word the problem.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Short of calling your ISP or trying another modem (you said on Xfire forums it may be your roomies modem blocking it) I'm all out of ideas.
Hopefully onesoul will be able to sort out the problem. 
Good luck.


----------



## Mana Dragon (Oct 12, 2004)

Well, okay, I'm just gunna use other resources around xfire to solve the problem.

*resolved* 


Thanks again guys


----------

